# bluefish striper fishing



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

planning a wed. trip out of the highlands, sandy hook area. anybody have any info about blues or stripers being caught in the general area? been reading about the big blues from the surf. appreciate any input. thanks!!


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

fishinmama said:


> planning a wed. trip out of the highlands, sandy hook area. anybody have any info about blues or stripers being caught in the general area? been reading about the big blues from the surf. appreciate any input. thanks!!


40 views and nobody will help out mama,after the blow yesterday clams are a sure bet for bass keep your eyes out for bunker on the surface bigger fish should start to show in earnest ,as far as blues go it has been a slaughter the last week or so,will see what happens now hopefully those mean and tackle taking tackle busting fish move boat or surf?:fishing:


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

thank you bobabuoy!! 
theres a big blow down in nc now, hope it doesn't get up to nj to ruin it all.
very much appreciate your help.


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

its still cranking pretty go here in Jersey,lots of bait shops here in jersey have good websites for reports betty and nicks covers the IBSP area as well as guppies fishing reports,lots others some up to the north to,clams are gonna be your go toopcorn:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

It's the same here in the south. Clam and mackerel have been the ticket. I'm off tomorrow and headin out. Will post after.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*ruddedogg*

will look forward to your fishin report. recognize your name from the RDT forums. judy


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Judy that's me. Don't spend too much there anymore like I used to. Welcome to the family.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*Thanks RuddeDogg*

well dogg you didn't wanna be on HI yesterday--rte 12 closed -big blow & lotsa water-water & sand everywhere-- all washed out in rodanthe s curves. budweiser delivery truck stuck & couldn't get fresh beer to anywhere south of rodanthe-least not buds --guess it was Miller time!:beer: 
also over 20 shipping containers floating off coast & with the winds will probably be on the point soon. guess that info should probabaly be on the NC page. we usually only get to HI once/year-twice if we are lucky. most of our saltwater fishing is done in the sandy hook area. be looking forward to your fishing report:fishing:


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

WE hit the beaches in North Moonmouth on Saturday and had stripers. Reports are that the fish are getting bigger (Our largest was 24")

Clams and Mackerel are the ticjet now and we also caught some on leadhead jigs with a watermellon twister tail on. 

Good luck


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*yesterday*

hubby & bro-in-law fished out of sandy hook from about 7am to 1 pm(our own boat) launched at the highlands and just off the point of the hook were immediately into the blues -- guesstimate up to 5-6# -- all on AVA diamond jigs -- btween the two of em brought home 12 blues, but released quite a few. from what they said, you couldn't not catch em, even had blues jumping out of the water if their lures were hanging over the rail of the boat. & no birds working-go figure? those fish are hungry. good news for surf fisherman--even tho these were caught from a boat they were within casting distance from shore. from there, they fished off the "fishing only" beach-best description of location i've gotten-presume you all know where that is & saw a couple of clam dredgers nearby, so they went to clams for bait--stripers, 2 each keepers-largest about 32"--again, lots of throw backs, some were too small, but only just too small, others throwbacks, bigger ones, were because they had their limit. unfortunately for you surf fishermen, these fish were probably outside of the casting distance from shore. but the boys came home, happy & tired & spent the rest of the day cleaning up the boat & filleting fish & babying their sore casting arms--since they had a fish on just bout every cast.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*There ya go*

not a bad day at all.


----------

